# How long for periods to return to normal after D&C?



## Vegan Princess (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi Mamas,

I had a D&C on May 18th at 10 weeks pregnant (baby passed at 8.5 weeks). I healed quickly and actually got my first AF only 21 days later! I've since had 2 more AFs. They have all been incredibly light! I typically had fairly light periods before, but enough to fill up tampons over the 7-8 hours they were in on my heavy days. Now, I think I could get away with wearing maybe 1-2 regular pads this entire time (not that I would wear a pad that long!). Part of me is scared I have scarring from the procedure. But after googling, I've found that this is likely fairly common to have light periods after. But what I can't find out is for how long? Anyone know from experience?

Thanks!

Cindy


----------



## BaconLover (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi Cindy, i had a couple light cycles after my d&c and then they went to brutal again. Lets see, the d/c was the first week in Jan, didnt cycle until 7 weeks later, the end of feb. my flow used to be 7-9 days, 3 heavy, 3-5 medium, 3-6 days light or spotting. They seemed to go back to only 5 -7 days total. I did get pregnant again after that, and i think scarring is more of a concern with older gals, like mid forties. too bad the second was lost as well.

i may not be the best comparison... Despite 2 days of labor with the second m/c, i barely bled, 7 days of light spotting, a day of medium, then 2 days of measurable contractions but only 2-3 pads filled.

I think the scarring is low risk, and i wish you luck and peace.


----------



## organicmamacafe (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi there, my cycle went back to normal very quickly too and hasn't been too heavy. I had a miscarriage in February. Blessings and healing to you.


----------



## Vegan Princess (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks guys!

Anyone else?

Cindy


----------



## lollie2357 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm 8 cycles out, and every period I've had has been different. Some lighter than usual, some longer, sometimes spotting (which I never used to have). Everything is "normal" just not normal for me. <shrug>


----------



## Vegan Princess (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow Wilson, 8 cycles and still not normal for you! That reassures me that this is probably normal for me post D&C too - just like you said, not normal for me. Honestly, I wouldn't mind having such light periods if I weren't worried about my lining being normal for conceiving again. I guess most of us are in that same boat though. Thanks!

Cindy


----------



## thecountrymouse (Jun 23, 2011)

I just got my period, 4 weeks to the day after the D & C.


----------



## Vegan Princess (Jun 20, 2007)

I just thought I'd update. I had an ultrasound yesterday to check my lining bc I am doing IUI. My lining is 7mm. They said that is fine. I think it may the low side of fine, but fine none the less. So I guess the light periods are not something to worry about - or perhaps they were light bc so much was still building up inside, instead of shedding.

Cindy


----------



## thecoffeebean (Apr 11, 2011)

I just got my first post-D&C period this week, 5 weeks after the procedure. Three days in and it's really heavy, like leaking constantly, staining the sheets at night-heavy. My periods have always started out heavy, but not this heavy.


----------



## Vegan Princess (Jun 20, 2007)

SMBCoffee: I've read to expect either a really light period or really heavy. So I think both are normal.

Cindy


----------



## thecoffeebean (Apr 11, 2011)

Cindy- thanks for the info. I am definitely ready to be done with this crazy period!


----------

